

Show HN: Turn scripts from userscripts.org into Safari Extensions - Derferman
http://github.com/derferman/safari-monkey

======
Derferman
After writing a user script for adding a download link to Mixest, I wanted an
easy way to install it in Safari. Firefox already has Greasemonkey and Chrome
has native support for userscripts.org, so I thought Safari needed some love.

If anyone has suggestions on how to generate an archived, signed extension
instead of just a folder, I would love to implement a solution.

~~~
Groxx
Why not just store the scripts in the safari.extension.settings or the local
storage, and write the extension to load arbitrary ones? Add in an interface
similar to UserCSS ( <http://code.grid.in.th/> ), and I don't see what else
you'd need. Though you could add install buttons to userscripts, and script
auto-updating, and a whole mess of whatnots to it if you wanted.

(not sure what'd be fastest / the best option, I'll leave that up to you to
find out)

------
bombs
This is great, but I'd love to see a Safari Extension version of GreaseKit
[<http://8-p.info/greasekit/>], which works fine with Safari 5, but is still
based on SIMBL.

